# Subhuman traits are literally everywhere around you



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 1, 2020)

Seriously, look everywhere and you'll see that 75-80% of guys have subhuman traits. Even the guys I used to look at as good looking back in high school were subhuman. 

- NCT is so prevalent it's not even funny. PCT or neutral aren't as common as I thought they were
- A defined/downward tilting medial canthus is even more rare. Most guys don't even have a real medial canthus to begin with, so hunter eyes are out of the question for most.
- Recessed. A lot of guys are high body fat %, and even then, a good jawline and ramus is SUPER RARE. I was shocked at how many recessed guys I saw at uni. Legit zero jaw length and no protruding chin.
- Here is the real kicker, maxilla. We compare our maxilla's here to male models, but literally 90% of guys you will see have a somewhat recessed maxilla. A DECENT maxilla is super rare already. A Barrett level Maxilla is literally 1 in 1000000000000000.
- The BIGGEST one I see. Weak collective eye area. I know I mentioned the two eye area traits above already, but a super weak eye area is literally an average male's trait. 

Just take a fucking look around. Most men are total subhumans and the only saving grace they could have is height or pheno.


----------



## JustRelax (Jul 1, 2020)

legit 
most people here are brainwashed looking at male models all day not realizing how rare these features are


----------



## hebbewem (Jul 1, 2020)

Massive cope and bluepilled


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jul 1, 2020)

yes site brainwashed you with the terminology itself. the words "subhuman" and "3 PSL" have you believing that you are far below the normal, and that the normal is 5 PSL, and you are well below it. But in reality the terminology is what's confusing and PSL users rank "average" traits as damn near lefort 3 contestants.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 1, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Massive cope and bluepilled


JFL. You think I'm saying "oh look at these utter subhumans they slay pussy but why can't you??" no, I'm saying that 80% of men are truly subhuman like women say they are. Being in the top 20% is literally a matter of having somewhat decent facial aesthetics. Facial aesthetics = rare.


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 1, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Massive cope and bluepilled


go to inceltears


----------



## hebbewem (Jul 1, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> go to inceltears


You reply to wrong person i am not the one coping you dumb retard


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 1, 2020)

You are coping.





Slayer - Tinder in London 2020 edition


I found these guys in like one hour of swiping :cage2:




lookism.net


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 1, 2020)

true


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 1, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You are coping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ratio of subhuman males to high PSL males on tinder is like 100:1. Remember that tinder is 80% male and the gigachads use tinder for sure compared to the the millions of subhumans that have already given up on it. Even with that, subhumans MASSIVELY outnumber anyone with facial aesthetics.


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## GigaMogger (Jul 1, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You are coping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





London Population 2022



*Perspective*


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jul 1, 2020)

i mean yea chads are rare but (((Dating apps))) and (((instagram))) make it easy for foids to find em


----------



## Amateur11 (Jul 1, 2020)

90% of the people I encounter dont have NCT tbh


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jul 1, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Seriously, look everywhere and you'll see that 75-80% of guys have subhuman traits. Even the guys I used to look at as good looking back in high school were subhuman.
> 
> - NCT is so prevalent it's not even funny. PCT or neutral aren't as common as I thought they were
> - A defined/downward tilting medial canthus is even more rare. Most guys don't even have a real medial canthus to begin with, so hunter eyes are out of the question for most.
> ...


The dude that has pct at my gym gets all the hoes 😔. He literally is a 10/10 girls rotate getting next to him it’s fucking hilarious. Every time I see someone with nct I go to myself “damn that’s what I look like. That sucks” NCT is the absolute death sentence for a man.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> The dude that has pct at my gym gets all the hoes 😔. He literally is a 10/10 girls rotate getting next to him it’s fucking hilarious. Every time I see someone with nct I go to myself “damn that’s what I look like. That sucks” NCT is the absolute death sentence for a man.


Cope i have pct and am virgin


Yoyo2233 said:


> The dude that has pct at my gym gets all the hoes 😔. He literally is a 10/10 girls rotate getting next to him it’s fucking hilarious. Every time I see someone with nct I go to myself “damn that’s what I look like. That sucks” NCT is the absolute death sentence for a man.


Cope i have pct and am virgin


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jul 1, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Cope i have pct and am virgin
> 
> Cope i have pct and am virgin


How old are you


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> How old are you


18


----------



## justadude (Jul 2, 2020)

so many idiots on this site have a deluded perception of what average actually is. I see high tier normies get rated normie all the time.


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Seriously, look everywhere and you'll see that 75-80% of guys have subhuman traits. Even the guys I used to look at as good looking back in high school were subhuman.
> 
> - NCT is so prevalent it's not even funny. PCT or neutral aren't as common as I thought they were
> - A defined/downward tilting medial canthus is even more rare. Most guys don't even have a real medial canthus to begin with, so hunter eyes are out of the question for most.
> ...


yeah now when i walk around public i see most people have big flaws


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 2, 2020)

if you want to feel better about yourself just go outside


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 2, 2020)

Lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 2, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Lifefuel


Not a lifefuel though. The fact that subhumans getting sex even once in a year but you've always been khhtv makes us realise that we're more subhuman than we think


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Not a lifefuel though. The fact that subhumans getting sex even once in a year but you've always been khhtv makes us realise that we're more subhuman than we think


Or mentalceldom. This does exist you know. Look at tehnoslav or anyone on lookism for that matter.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Or mentalceldom. This does exist you know. Look at tehnoslav or anyone on lookism for that matter.


What you mean? I'm a normie guy but o don't even have female friends


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> What you mean? I'm a normie guy but o don't even have female friends


Ask yourself why you are on this site bro. You gotta make an effort. No cope srs.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Ask yourself why you are on this site bro. You gotta make an effort. No cope srs.


I'm here to looksmax and increase the chamces of getting a gf. I wasn't even an active user before corona and there were times when i didn't even use looksmax for months. But here i am !


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I'm here to looksmax and increase the chamces of getting a gf. I wasn't even an active user before corona and there were times when i didn't even use looksmax for months. But here i am !


That's what I'm saying bro, even as you looksmax, as a normie or chadlite you still have to make an effort. I tbh hate how users think that your normal run of the mill Chad is just out here getting girls left and right. Only Chico level guys get that type of shit and even then it's usually low value women that do the chasing.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jul 2, 2020)

Amateur11 said:


> 90% of the people I encounter dont have NCT tbh


Youre not looking right.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jul 2, 2020)

When I first came to this site I was shocked at seeing lakowski and Barretts faces, God tier pasl seems common place now. Then when I go outside I'm shocked.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 2, 2020)

True ngl 

and I would add nose too

most guys I see irl have bad noses (hooked,unsymmetrical,weird shaped,crooked,very short,very wide)

it’s rare to see someone with Barrett,delon or David Beckham tier nose irl ngl


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> When I first came to this site I was shocked at seeing lakowski and Barretts faces, God tier pasl seems common place now. Then when I go outside I'm shocked.


Everywhere I go I see maxillacels. It's crazy how you're trained think Barrett level maxilla is supposed to be commonplace, yet it literally doesn't exist for the majority of men.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> True ngl
> 
> and I would add nose too
> 
> ...


Indeed, but I feel like "JHDN" (Just have a decent nose) applies. Most people's shortcomings come from the nose, so standards for it aren't really high.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Everywhere I go I see maxillacels. It's crazy how you're trained think Barrett level maxilla is supposed to be commonplace, yet it literally doesn't exist for the majority of men.


Barretts 1 in a billion.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

diskold.00 said:


> Barretts 1 in a billion.


Sorry, I meant a maxilla in general doesn't exist for the majority of men.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Indeed, but I feel like "JHDN" (Just have a decent nose) applies. Most people's shortcomings come from the nose, so standards for it aren't really high.


Me and a friend of mine we talk privately morphed some guys with good noses like Barrett and delon,ect and we give them the wider noses and generically bigger nose bone and drops them by 1.5-2.5/10


----------



## Virgincel (Jul 2, 2020)

Most people have PCT don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Me and a friend of mine we talk privately morphed some guys with good noses like Barrett and delon,ect and we give them the wider noses and generically bigger nose bone and drops them by 1.5-2.5/10


And the worst part about it is a rhinoplasty could affect the philtrum also. I have a bit of a mid east nose with some solid cartilage and very slightly crooked, but my philtrum is perfect. Nose is a difficult thing ngl


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> And the worst part about it is a rhinoplasty could affect the philtrum also. I have a bit of a mid east nose with some solid cartilage and very slightly crooked, but my philtrum is perfect. Nose is a difficult thing ngl


Yeah indeed 

tbh if I was would sacrifice a slightly longer philtrim for way better nose ngl

as long your philtrim is not long and it’s average/slightly above average than you are fine


----------



## Deleted member 7560 (Jul 2, 2020)

Amateur11 said:


> 90% of the people I encounter dont have NCT tbh



Agreed. Most guys have neutral canthal tilt. Most girls I see have slight positive canthal tilt with blacks & asians having crazy PCT sometimes.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 2, 2020)

The average guy isn’t well developed, which I think is commonly accepted here. 

but we get flooded with guys like O’Pry, Barrett, gandy and Chico etc. Which are not representative of even your typical chad. It might be because I live in England so everyone here is a recessed dog but no one I’ve seen has a maxilla on the level of Barrett, and I’ve never seen a guy with hunter eyes on par with guys like O’Pry or Gandy.


----------



## didntreadlol (Jul 2, 2020)

The most rare trait i see is good zygos tbh


----------



## RealTruecel (Jul 2, 2020)

no I'm bellow 33% of the population


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> The most rare trait i see is good zygos tbh


Damn right boyo. I should have added that in there. Decent zygo arch + decent maxilla is legit top 20%


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

Amateur11 said:


> 90% of the people I encounter dont have NCT tbh


Tbh I was exaggerating about the NCT, but it overall ties into weak eye area being a trait for the overwhelming majority of men. If it isn't NCT, then it's definitely weak brow ridge, eye bags, or terrible shape.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 2, 2020)

Cope, I see gl teens whenever I go outside. Most of the reason older guys look worse in general is high bf/balding . 
But they are either in a LTRs and get sex like once in a week or not get any so they are not our competition.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Cope, I see gl teens whenever I go outside. Most of the reason older guys look worse in general is high bf/balding .
> But they are either in a LTRs and get sex like once in a week or not get any so they are not our competition.


I already accounted for that, I'm talking strictly 18-25 year olds here.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> I already accounted for that, I'm talking strictly 18-25 year olds here.


Wait, are u saying my friends in HS are gonna get bloated during college ? For what reason ?

Also where do you live ?


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Wait, are u saying my friends in HS are gonna get bloated during college ? For what reason ?
> 
> Also where do you live ?


I'm saying that gl genetics are actually rare. How gl are your friends?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 2, 2020)

Daily reminder for OP that even the average autist looks like that





Severely Autistic CHAD has girls DROOLING over him


So this just goes to prove that LOOKS.. ARE EVERYTHING Look at this severely handicapped chad... he is so autistic he is drooling and punching himself .. yet girls are drooling over him! check out the comments in the video its all over boyos




lookism.net


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm from Asia and here almost everyone here has recessed maxillas and no forward growth. Sometimes after browsing male models on this site it hurts my eyes to go out and look at people


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 2, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> Me and a friend of mine we talk privately morphed some guys with good noses like Barrett and delon,ect and we give them the wider noses and generically bigger nose bone and drops them by 1.5-2.5/10










Over for my wide nigger bulbous nose.


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Jul 2, 2020)

True
I always cringe hard at the subhumans walking around.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 2, 2020)

lordgandy2000 said:


> I'm from Asia and here almost everyone here has recessed maxillas and no forward growth. Sometimes after browsing male models on this site it hurts my eyes to go out and look at people


I slightly agree. Lurking in psl forums made gooks way uglier in my eyes


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 2, 2020)

Anyone who leaves there house will know that real gl people are rare


----------



## tdawg (Jul 2, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Massive cope and bluepilled


massive shithead and basementpilled


----------



## tdawg (Jul 2, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Seriously, look everywhere and you'll see that 75-80% of guys have subhuman traits. Even the guys I used to look at as good looking back in high school were subhuman.
> 
> - NCT is so prevalent it's not even funny. PCT or neutral aren't as common as I thought they were
> - A defined/downward tilting medial canthus is even more rare. Most guys don't even have a real medial canthus to begin with, so hunter eyes are out of the question for most.
> ...


100% spot on OP. but then again this is part of the reason as to why 80% of guys are seen as undesirable to women.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 2, 2020)

True af, I went to play football yesterday and I mogged almost everyone there, they were all recessed with small frames, I framemogged and Maxillamogged them to oblivion, but somehow they were all with girlfriends and Im rotting jfl


----------



## Looksmaxer239 (Jul 2, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> The dude that has pct at my gym gets all the hoes 😔. He literally is a 10/10 girls rotate getting next to him it’s fucking hilarious. Every time I see someone with nct I go to myself “damn that’s what I look like. That sucks” NCT is the absolute death sentence for a man.


Its easily reversible. Just get canthoplasty. unlike a recessed jaw.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jul 2, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> The average guy isn’t well developed, which I think is commonly accepted here.
> 
> but we get flooded with guys like O’Pry, Barrett, gandy and Chico etc. Which are not representative of even your typical chad. It might be because I live in England so everyone here is a recessed dog but no one I’ve seen has a maxilla on the level of Barrett, and I’ve never seen a guy with hunter eyes on par with guys like O’Pry or Gandy.


I’ve seen a few guys like this in my city. Ones a model, the other looks like hemsworth. But when you see em your like god damn that’s a good looking dude


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jul 2, 2020)

Looksmaxer239 said:


> Its easily reversible. Just get canthoplasty. unlike a recessed jaw.


I don’t want to go blind drom eye surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 2, 2020)

Good zygos and hollow cheeks are rare.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 2, 2020)

tdawg said:


> 100% spot on OP. but then again this is part of the reason as to why 80% of guys are seen as undesirable to women.


Indeed. Here a lot of us with facial aesthetics are, yet we fail to realize how hard we mog the typical 100,000 population city. I have gone on 4 hours+ mog streaks walking around my uni.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 2, 2020)

lordgandy2000 said:


> I'm from Asia and here almost everyone here has recessed maxillas and no forward growth. Sometimes after browsing male models on this site it hurts my eyes to go out and look at people



Lifefuel if youre from sea, as a destination after ascending, to mog the majority of ppl and find a gl ricegirl.


----------



## klamus (Jul 4, 2020)

Decent maxilla is something you really rarely see in Finnish people. Just having a good maxilla makes you instantly a Chad if you have no other failos


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 16, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Sorry, I meant a maxilla in general doesn't exist for the majority of men.


Can confirm. Most guys (Even most of my friends) Are fat with or nonfat with shit jaw. Dogshit sideprofile jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

Loads of people here make fun of east asians for not having brow ridges often but I go outside and notice the vast majority of caucasoid (european or curry or arab) people do not have them either.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> The most rare trait i see is good zygos tbh


This.
Hardly see dudes with solid bone mass zygos.
Knew one gigachad facially with it in HS but other than that very rare


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> Loads of people here make fun of east asians for not having brow ridges often but I go outside and notice the vast majority of caucasoid (european or curry or arab) people do not have them either.


No dude I’m Indian and even I have a browridge most whites do as well


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> No dude I’m Indian and even I have a browridge most whites do as well


There's a lot of indians here and very few have brow ridges.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> There's a lot of indians here and very few have brow ridges.


Cope.
We have bad orbitals and cheekbones but our browridges are closer to whites


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 16, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> True af, I went to play football yesterday and I mogged almost everyone there, they were all recessed with small frames, I framemogged and Maxillamogged them to oblivion, but somehow they were all with girlfriends and Im rotting jfl


Sendo tyrone é fácil mogga mesmo


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Cope.
> We have bad orbitals and cheekbones but our browridges are closer to whites
> View attachment 520486


Most white people don't have browridges either. Not anymore. You do not have an actual brow ridge, for example like SM Krishna.
Most european (brow ridges) are like these


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> Most white people don't have browridges either. Not anymore. You do not have an actual brow ridge, for example like SM Krishna.
> Most european (brow ridges) are like these
> View attachment 520501
> 
> View attachment 520502


How the fuck is the bone sticking out on top of my eyes not a fucking browridge lol.
Euro browridges are protruding it’s a cold adapted trait a pure euro assuming goodness development should have ones similar to mine


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How the fuck is the bone sticking out on top of my eyes not a fucking browridge lol.
> Euro browridges are protruding it’s a cold adapted trait a pure euro assuming goodness development should have ones similar to mine


those are just supraorbitals
>pure euro
>cold adapted
So why do papuans/abos have the biggest ones?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> those are just supraorbitals
> >pure euro
> >cold adapted
> So why do papuans/abos have the biggest ones?
> ...


Theirs is highest apparently browridge aids in in force dispersion from chewing stresses they have large jaws and prognasthism so it makes sense their ridges are big but it’s not like a Euros


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 16, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> those are just supraorbitals
> >pure euro
> >cold adapted
> So why do papuans/abos have the biggest ones?
> ...


Euro browridges look like this


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Theirs is highest apparently browridge Auden in force dispersion from chewing stresses they have large jaws and prognasthism so it makes sense their ridges are big but it’s not like a Euros


Even the modern fucked up recessed fat ones with diabetes still have them tbh.
Examples of the main 3 races with brow ridges
Hiroyuki Sanada (Japanese)




David Gandy (English)




50 Cent (Afro American)




None of these people have acromegaly.


----------



## eyearea (Jul 16, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Cope.
> We have bad orbitals and cheekbones but our browridges are closer to whites
> View attachment 520486


cope you turkish curry


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jul 16, 2020)

Also yeah, its crazy how rare good zygos are.


----------



## tdawg (Jul 16, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Massive cope and bluepilled


stay in that basement boyo


----------



## bladeeout (Jul 16, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Indeed. Here a lot of us with facial aesthetics are, yet we fail to realize how hard we mog the typical 100,000 population city. I have gone on 4 hours+ mog streaks walking around my uni.


Mog streaks
Jfl that’s actually the funniest shit I’ve ever heard and I will definitely start paying attention to my mob streaks


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 16, 2020)

Native said:


> yes site brainwashed you with the terminology itself. the words "subhuman" and "3 PSL" have you believing that you are far below the normal, and that the normal is 5 PSL, and you are well below it. But in reality the terminology is what's confusing and PSL users rank "average" traits as damn near lefort 3 contestants.


Average traits are subhuman traits
Its rare to see well developed faces


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 5, 2020)

*Bump tbh*


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Sep 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Sep 13, 2020)

Reminder that psl truly fucks with ur brain. Most ppl u see on the streaks are ugly


----------



## wagbox (Sep 13, 2020)

Post made me excited because I have pct and downturned medial canthus but then I got to recessed. FML


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 13, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> The ratio of subhuman males to high PSL males on tinder is like 100:1. Remember that tinder is 80% male and the gigachads use tinder for sure compared to the the millions of subhumans that have already given up on it. Even with that, subhumans MASSIVELY outnumber anyone with facial aesthetics.


Late reply but:
Those men are likely upfront and boosted by the algorithm because their initial swipes were high hence they are up front in the queue


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Sep 13, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Late reply but:
> Those men are likely upfront and boosted by the algorithm because their initial swipes were high hence they are up front in the queue


Yes and it was in the city of London, a very active, if not the most active, city. So, number wise there were a lot of Chads, but % wise they paled in comparison to amount of subhumans that were behind them.


----------



## ropeorcope (Sep 13, 2020)

Just take every rating given on here and add +1-2 to get a realistic rating. 50days online of jerking off to pics of Chico and Jordan Barrett does that to people's brains

Tbh ngl I never even noticed NCT in people before I came on this forum, I've probably never seen a non-Asian male with PCT in real life. Slight NCT just looks neutral unless you really focus on it. Bad NCT is usually a death sentence but if you are tall and big enough with decent browridge and wide orbitals it might make you look more intimidating and unfriendly and give you mog potential


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 8, 2021)

Tbh. Especially in my HS everyone is either bloated face manlets or pencil neck recessed chin tallfag subhumans. Actual Chads are very rare, maybe one out of a couple tens perhaps.


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 8, 2021)

very important thread. this site promotes mental illness tbfngl


----------

